# How do you confuse an evolutionist?



## BobVigneault (Apr 12, 2008)

How do you confuse an evolutionist? It was a trick question. That's like asking, "How do you make water wet?".

There's an old saying, "To a man who's only tool is a hammer, everything looks like a nail." This news story expresses that proverb nicely as we listen to Darwinist with one foot stuck in the mud, walking in circles but trying to make you think they're running a marathon.

In other news, did you know that 'Faux News' has a 'FOXNews.com's Evolution & Paleontology Center'? There's a link within the story. Weird!



> *Evolution Shocker: Sponge Wasn't First Form of Animal*
> 
> Friday , April 11, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## py3ak (Apr 12, 2008)

I think TV prepared the way for widespread acceptance of this discovery, in that SpongeBob is obviously more complex than the jellyfish he sports with.


----------



## Zenas (Apr 12, 2008)

"So shocking that we initially thought something had gone very wrong."

This is the usual reaction. Rather than doubting conclusions, they doubt the evidence that questions their already complete conclusions.

In search only for that which supports their godless worldview. All other evidence must be questioned and/or destroyed.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 12, 2008)

Zenas said:


> "So shocking that we initially thought something had gone very wrong."
> 
> This is the usual reaction. Rather than doubting conclusions, they doubt the evidence that questions their already complete conclusions.
> 
> In search only for that which supports their godless worldview. All other evidence must be questioned and/or destroyed.


----------

